
Here’s the Classified Letter About Russia Democrats Sent After Trump Was Elected - jbegley
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/amphtml/jasonleopold/heres-the-classified-letter-about-russia-senate-democrats
======
milesokeefe
Non-amp link: [https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/jasonleopold/heres-
the-...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/jasonleopold/heres-the-
classified-letter-about-russia-senate-democrats)

